
Apple removes 'Web Sharing' from Mountain Lion Disappoints Web Developers - imkarthikk
http://www.the4cast.com/apple/apple-removes-web-sharing-option-from-mountain-lion-disappoints-web-developers/
======
petrilli
I don't know anyone who uses it, so I'm just not sure how this is a
disappointment to anyone. Seems like trying to make a big deal out of Apple
removing something nobody used. Also Apache is still installed on the machine,
so you can run it if you want. It's just not push button.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Right. I actually did use it sometimes, so it's not quite true that nobody
used it. No typical user used it, certainly. If Apache is still installed,
though, any "web developer" worth his or her salt should be able to handle
"sudo apachectl start" and "sudo apachectl stop".

------
steveax
I gave up using the Apple supplied Apache a while back. It became difficult to
accommodate the diverse collection of server configurations I have to support
and Vagrant + Puppet handles that very nicely. For those who have more modest
needs, MAMP will probably suffice.

------
gwkoehler
Brett Terpstra has a great post on how to do this in Mountain Lion:
[http://brettterpstra.com/fixing-virtual-hosts-and-web-
sharin...](http://brettterpstra.com/fixing-virtual-hosts-and-web-sharing-in-
mountain-lion/)

------
simonster
Seems like this shouldn't be a particularly big deal now that OS X Server is a
$20 download from the Mac App Store.

